

Offer HN: ruby development - rubyist

I'm a self taught programmer.  I'm trying to pick up freelance ruby work but lack of "real" experience is proving to be a barrier.  I've tried odesk and elance but the clients on there are sometimes very exploitative and don't really care for quality work.<p>I know ruby, rails from 2.3 up (including 3.1 and the new asset pipeline goodness) and a host of common gems.  I'm also good with javascript and html/css. Git, TDD and readable, commented code come as standard.<p>I'm willing to work for up to 10 hrs a week at no charge for you or your organisation if you're willing to provide a reference in return.  Please contact me on hnoffer at gmail if you'd like to discuss further.
======
maxbrown
I have a couple side projects that I've sidelined until I can find a developer
(I do design/front-end). We could have a joint project rather than you doing
free work for someone. Let me know if you're interested.

------
rorrr
Never work for free. It increases the exploitation of less experienced
developers, it drives salaries down. It's actually illegal in most states not
to pay you at least the minimum wage.

If you really can't find any jobs (which I find very hard to believe), write
some useful app. It's usually more than enough to show during the interview.
In fact, when we interviewed developers, we strongly preferred the ones with
personal projects.

